# afra or kingsizei



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

*afra or kingsizei*​
Pseudotropheus Kingsizei333.33%Cynotilapia afra666.67%


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

Is this an afra or a kingsizei?? It's the yellow top to the dorsal that makes me think its an afra.... Sorry about the pic, I need an slr...










thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not sure if it is a _C. afra_, but definitely not a _Ps. kingsizei_.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

he is really big and tubby, but looks like an AFra. The head and lips look funny, maybe because of the size of the fish


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmm - thought it would be a simple one - will try and get a better picture


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Need a better picture but my first reaction was Metriaclima pyrsonotos (not sure of spelling on that).


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

Have a few more pics - see if it helps with the ID!


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

thats one **** of a nice fish. I don't know what it is but


----------



## 007Rick (Jul 29, 2007)

I would say Cynotilapia Afra... I know that you're not supposed to venture on a locale but it looks a lot like a "Hai reef" vaiant


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

007Rick said:


> I would say Cynotilapia Afra... I know that you're not supposed to venture on a locale but it looks a lot like a "Hai reef" vaiant


Yes, his dorsal fin is very much like what they call the "Red Top Dwarf" Afra, or "Hai Reef", as well as the barring on the body. The "red" in the dorsal can actually be yellow to orange to orange red, individuals vary alot. I'm not going to claim that he is a confirmed race. The lips seem odd on this individual, but then that might just be the way he is.


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, appreciated


----------



## beasterman1 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have some in my tank and these pictures look like my dominant male.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

If you really want to know if it is a _Cynotilapi_a of some kind, check the teeth. _Cynotilapia_ teeth are conical and similar to that of a dog (*Cyno = dog* in latin).


----------

